# New Year'S Day Electric Watch Thread



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This one for me today. Fresh from a Brighton beach holiday. Landeron 4750 in this one.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, i'll go for this one


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Helbsos Electris badged for a employee of the Dover corp as a presentation piece came with original box.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s a few more to go on with as I have to many to post them one at a time.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice group guys. I'm still bonding with the Janus at the moment but plan to switch to it's cousin this afternoon.

It's another Landeron 4750, Olympic.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Nice group guys. I'm still bonding with the Janus at the moment but plan to switch to it's cousin this afternoon.
> 
> It's another Landeron 4750, Olympic.


Nice watch that BIll here are some more electrics.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't know you also had some Timex, Ken. They were what got me interested in electric watches originally and I managed to get a hold of a few.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Electronics all. So will add my Gervais Penard (LIP movement). Bought as a non-runner and easily sorted by Silver Hawk.










Happy New year


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm working on a Hamilton rarity at the moment...hope to wear it later today which means I can add it to this thread.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm working on a Hamilton rarity at the moment...hope to wear it later today which means I can add it to this thread.


Well until you do here,s my few Landeron Electrics. What about showing us some of your electrics.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I didn't know you also had some Timex, Ken. They were what got me interested in electric watches originally and I managed to get a hold of a few.


Lovely collection Bill cant be many models left you have,nt got there.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> This one for me today. Fresh from a Brighton beach holiday. Landeron 4750 in this one.


 Nice dial on this one Dave.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s some more to be going on with.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm working on a Hamilton rarity at the moment...hope to wear it later today which means I can add it to this thread.


OK, here it is....was my last purchase in 2009 although martinus_scriblerus kindly dealt with the seller & bought it for me.

If you have *The* book*...last photograph on page 190 shows a scarce variant of the Hamilton Skip Jack with a Railroad style dial...and now I have one . Few very minor scuffs on the dial but nothing to worry about and keeping very good time after a brush up :




























Normal Skip Jacks shown below:










*RenÃ© Rondeau's The Watch of the Future; 4th Edition.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> ... here,s my few Landeron Electrics. What about showing us some of your electrics.


It's still the Buren that does it for me. You should put a set of the "cool hands" on it, just for fun.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's what's on my desktop - I'm either timing them, wearing them, or getting them ready to sell.





































It's true: a couple are not electric watches.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Push the crown in on the Buick.







:down:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on a Hamilton rarity at the moment...hope to wear it later today which means I can add it to this thread.
> ...


Mine says "welcome aboard". I knew you were interested in one, Paul. Shame that it appears the minute hand was left dragging on the dial for a very long time. Would have been such an easy fix.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well we,ve seen some nice watches out today, nice collection MS I really like that black dialed Wittnauer and your new Hamilton looks fab Paul and we have,nt even started on the hummers but I think we will leave that for another day.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great selection of Electrics on show guys, I think this year I might have to get myself some more B)


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

:notworthy: I see more than a few of my eBay misses posted here! I gotta find other sources to keep my costs down. :thumbsup:

This thread started with pictures of watches with Landeron movements, so here are a few more.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

This old Omega Seamaster f300:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> BIll here are some more electrics.


I have a Bulova the exact spit of the one in the bottom left hand corner.

When I bought it in 1978 I was told it was an Accuquartz.

But when I looked at the movement it looked like any other quartz watch,

What are the tells?

Ps, it is still within 4 seconds a month.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

ludditeinorbit said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > BIll here are some more electrics.
> ...


Hi there as far as I,m aware it is partly quartz as it has a stepping motor to drive the balance I expect somebody will correct me if I,m wrong.


----------

